
Mark Cuban: Dear Mr President, My Suggestion for Infrastructure Spending - chrisan
http://blogmaverick.com/2016/12/18/dear-mr-president-my-suggestion-for-infrastructure-spending/
======
dragonbonheur
Bridges have fallen, trains have been derailed, infrastructure spending is the
best way to put Americans back to work and Mark Cuban wants more automation,
now, more robots. Which robots? Manned exoskeletons? Autonomous job-stealing
robots? Cooking robots to replace fast food workers? Soft robots to help old
and handicapped people? Micro robots to pollinate plants when the bees die
out?

How about not declaring war and using half the taxpayer's money on making
defense contractors richer? How about not having 800 bases around the world?
How about not toppling foreign governments? How about actually making
corporate giants keep and reinvest their profits inside the US instead of
keeping it in the Bahamas or in Ireland? How about giving everyone free
education, thus really investing in your country's future -its children? How
about not having more than half of the US population living in financial
precarity despite the country supposedly being the richest country on earth?
How about making sure everyone has a home?

Writing blog posts is too easy for some people. Not that this president-elect
can do better, but choosing the destiny of a country is more complicated than
your dreams of robotic supremacy, Mr Cuban.

A country that does not want to live in peace with others, a country that
mainly exports bombs and war, that does not look after its own population rich
or poor, black,brown or white, a country that does not care for its sick, a
country that has a government which only works for those who have bought it, a
country completely indifferent to the mass murders of its own citizens, a
country where being black is to be born guilty, a country where cops are
judge, jury and executioner does not deserve to be leader in anything at all.

